# Horse Can't Handle Bugs



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Does the horse behave this way in the field on its own?


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> Does the horse behave this way in the field on its own?


Well, all my horses carry on in the field, stomping, biting at themselves, scratching their heads on their legs, even RUNNING and dropping to roll 'cause they are so annoyed. I don't know about the neighbor's horse, how she acts in the field. The difference is, my other horses don't act this way when a rider is on them.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

You say fly spray. Have you ever tried a strong wipe?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

While horses do get rid of the bugs in the field, they don't go "NUTS" as you describe the neighbour's horse. What I'm trying to determine is if this is purely training or if the horse is extra sensitive.

I know when the bugs are bad here, I take a branch from a tree / shrub/ large fern and frequently brush the top of my horse's head and her ears while we ride. I also have a fly browband that I put on for bad days. It seems to help. A lady I know rides with a flymask over her horse's bridle.

I do not tolerate my horse stomping or putting her head down to scratch while under saddle. When I was training her, if she did that, I would push her forward to continue the walk or upgait to a trot.


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> You say fly spray. Have you ever tried a strong wipe?


No...like what?


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> While horses do get rid of the bugs in the field, they don't go "NUTS" as you describe the neighbour's horse. What I'm trying to determine is if this is purely training or if the horse is extra sensitive.


What do you mean by "training"? How would you "train" a horse not to be bothered by things crawling on it? Maybe it is a training thing if this sounds like a foreign concept to me. 



NorthernMama said:


> I do not tolerate my horse stomping or putting her head down to scratch while under saddle. When I was training her, if she did that, I would push her forward to continue the walk or upgait to a trot.


That's what I was wanting to know...if it's acceptable to correct while riding or if this is just something the rider should deal with. My instinct is to not "allow" this. I don't want my horse stomping/kicking/fidgeting because the bugs are annoying him. I did not enjoy that today, but based on how my neighbor lets her horse do this, I wasn't sure if it's something that is acceptable to correct or if that is expecting too much.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a horse with severe sweet itch that genuinely CANNOT stand bugs. She gets a bit of a pass (though is still expects to be polite and responsive).

The others are expected to behave though I don't mind an occasional itch.

I'd tell your horse to get over it.

However I do what I can to keep them comfortable (masks, spray, avoiding buggy areas, trotting if needed) etc to get rid of the bugs. I don't like them either!!

I'm also a little concerned that it's normal for your horses to be that nutty in the pasture.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

lovebearsall said:


> That's what I was wanting to know...if it's acceptable to correct while riding or if this is just something the rider should deal with. My instinct is to not "allow" this. I don't want my horse stomping/kicking/fidgeting because the bugs are annoying him. I did not enjoy that today, but based on how my neighbor lets her horse do this, I wasn't sure if it's something that is acceptable to correct or if that is expecting too much.


As long as the behavior is not due to a true physical problem with bugs (very rare), IMO, the behavior is not acceptable. The horse is somewhat "forgetting" that there is a rider on board and needs to be more attentive to what is expected of him.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Buy a riding fly mask, that covers the ears and has a long nose - it's a fly mask that goes OVER the bridle - and a riding fly sheet - a fly sheet that fits around the saddle. You can also get a belly cover if need be. If her legs are still an issue, slather on some Swat (gets pricey with a lot of use) or diaper rash cream (use the generic brand and you get a lot for your money).

Problem solved!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i'm sure some won't like this idea:

try some deet

I buy the Off bug spray at walmart that is 98%? deet it's in a small spray bottle slips right down in my water bottle holder (even with a bottle) and I use it on myself and occasionally spray my mare's mane when we get to a rough spot. it works quite well


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

My horse has a little fuzzy forelock so I ride with a leather mosquero that sits on the browband between his eyes and goes down to his nose. You can buy an inexpensive nylon fly veil that attaches to the browband from places like Jeffers and Valley Vet.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

My mare is famous for her hatred of bugs! She takes after me lol. She constantly stomps, bites at them, throws her head, etc. When she's in cross ties, she'll shake her head so frantically that people think she has head shaking syndrome. You can't train it out of a horse, it's not like they're trying to be disrespectful. Some are just more sensitive. All you can do is work around it. It really doesn't bother me much. Invest in good fly spray (I use Repel X - which smells amazing), fly mask that covers as much skin as possible, a fly sheet, a fly bonnet, and maybe even fly boots.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Try washing them down with the fabric softener, Comfort, the original blue type. Dilute it 2warer to 1 Comfort. It works well against horse flies not sure about the U.S. Bugs!


----------



## Hally1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with trying a fly mask and a trail fly sheet, they have them to cover belly, neck, croup, and head (fits over bridle). There is also stuff called "fly swat" and it comes in a jar (it's a cream). I place it behind the horses ears, tail head, legs and it lasts for 3-4 hours.


----------

